# 550D LCD acting weird



## gngan (Apr 14, 2012)

My 550D LCD is acting weird lately. Whenever i turn on the camera, the LCD won't come on. I have to press the menu button or DISP button or play button or trash button in order or it to come on. If the camera goes to sleep mode, I tried waking up with pressing half of the shutter button but the LCD won't come on unless i press the buttons i mentioned. 

I am not covering the LCD senor.

Is it broken?


----------

